# John Deere 2210 Clicks once and won’t start without jumper cables



## ToolboxT (6 mo ago)

Hi I have an early 2000s John Deere 2210 with 1800 hours on it that is used for mowing and snow blowing with PTO attachments.
A month or so, the radiator got clogged and the coolant overheated and blew the cap on the reservoir.
Ever since then I have had an issue where the tractor usually won’t start without a jumper battery attached. Occasionally it will start without one.
I assumed it is something to do with the starter/solenoid but was wondering if there was a simple way to check those or other things I should check first.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If your battery will pass a load test.. then I would remove and clean cables. You definitely have voltage loss somewhere in the system. Could also be the brass terminals on the solenoid(inside the cap) are not making a good connection. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree with BinVa. I suggest to clean/tighten all 4 battery cable connections. I'll bet ground(negative cable) has poor connection at tractor frame or cable could be corroded inside insulation


----------

